# need tc4 help



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

hey guts give me some setup help.ive got a tc4 and need more on power steering.im happy with the car off power.heres my current setup
front
shocks outside hole
30 wt oil
2 hole piston
blue spring
4 degree castor blocks
2 degrees kick up
longest camber link holes

rear
inside hole on tower
30 wt oil
gold spring
short camber link
2 degree rear toe block with losi 
1 degree blocks on the car backwards
to make the rear toe 1 degree
rear hinge pins level no anti/pro squat
tires are cs27s
the track is medium to high bite asphalt
with a couple of sweepers wher im struggling
any thoughts?


----------

